
Microsoft announces Lists, a new Airtable-like app - prostoalex
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/announcing-microsoft-lists-your-smart-information-tracking-app/ba-p/1372233
======
jimbokun
Under Balmer, Microsoft was stuck on the idea that Windows and Office defined
their market, and any strategy had to enforce their centrality.

Nadella realized that Microsoft's actual market is Business Software, and is
attacking the modern software categories in that market.

Azure is the biggest example. Using their customer base and channel to sell
cloud computing. Github and LinkedIn as acquisitions fitting this strategy.

Lists seems to compete in some ways with Trello and JIRA, recognizing this as
an important Business Software category Microsoft can compete in and leverage
connections with other Microsoft software.

~~~
nojito
>Under Balmer, Microsoft was stuck on the idea that Windows and Office defined
their market, and any strategy had to enforce their centrality.

Corporate/business revenue skyrocketed under Ballmer's reign.

The fact that MS had its hands in so many markets causes people to focus on
the failures and ignore the business/enterprise/corporate success he helped MS
achieve.

~~~
dgellow
The comment you answered to (and the part you quoted) doesn’t say anything
about revenue. What are you answering to?

~~~
nojito
People are quick to focus on the few consumer missteps of Ballmer while
ignoring the huge strides MS made in the corporate/business space during his
tenure.

~~~
apalmer
The real problem was Microsoft under ballmer completely utterly missed the
biggest computing revolution of the last 20 years.

Mobile.

That put Microsoft so far behind everyone in the industry that it forced the
board to remove him...

He actually did a GREAT job in the enterprise space and efficiently maximizing
profit in the other old school Microsoft sectors...

Put it another way... When Ballmer took over Microsoft owned +70% of computing
OS market, when he left they owned something like 30% and were stuck on a
trajectory where today they are at like 15%... Microsoft was primarily an OS
company... He more or less sunk the company

~~~
nojito
Behind who?

Go look at the largest companies by market cap or look at the fact that MS
apps are the most installed apps on iOS and Android.

Ballmer did amazing for MS and left a great company for Nadella.

~~~
dx034
I believe it's about potential. They could've been the second or third big
mobile OS provider. They did incredibly well in enterprise (and now cloud
computing) but they still left the field of mobile to Google and Apple. And
there's no reason they couldn't do it, they had both the money and expertise
to create something like Android.

------
pge
When Airtable came out, I remember hearing a lot of comparisons to MSFT Access
(enabling non-technical users to set up DB-driven apps). Funny to see it come
full circle and have MSFT now introduce a competitor. Maybe they should have
invested in keeping Access current instead of leaving it stuck in the 90s?

~~~
whoisjuan
They went full carbon-copy with this product, so it seems that they
acknowledge that the UX in this space is key.

How do you upgrade the UX of a legacy product like Access without pissing off
everyone? You can't. Old habits die hard. Modernizing or changing any
fundamental UX in Access is probably a very unpopular choice within their
current userbase and likely more expensive than starting from scratch.

It's simpler to go and copy Airtable which is already proven to be a
successful model/UX and let that product cannibalize the market of your legacy
products.

~~~
coffeemug
_> How do you upgrade the UX of a legacy product like Access without pissing
off everyone?_

Incrementally.

~~~
whoisjuan
Windows incrementally removed the "Start" button and had to roll back.

This is simply an issue of creating generational products that adapt to the
new ways your demographics are using technology. You can incrementally change
a product but you will never be able to use new interaction patterns in a
product that is used by people who don't know them and don't want to learn
them.

Generation Z and Generation Alpha kids are not going to use Access. They will
be using this or whatever succeeds this. That's for sure.

This is the same reason why Apple is going full steam into making the iPad its
core productivity and creativity device. Newer generations have way better
dexterity when using touch as an input, than let's say my generation
(millennials). They know Macbooks are products with a UX expiration date.

~~~
enraged_camel
>> Windows incrementally removed the "Start" button and had to roll back.

I mean, flat out removing something, by definition, is not incremental.

~~~
internet2000
The corner still worked as a start menu, and they told you that on first run.
It was as incremental as possible.

~~~
wyattpeak
"They told you it was there" from a UX perspective is about as good as it not
being there.

------
qppo
This product announcement taught me that airtable exists and got me interested
in it.

I don't know why all the comments here are so snide. I wish my company's
product was validated by having TC announce the largest player in our domain
was creating a direct competitor to our product. Because I know they can't
beat us on price or performance, and creating an inferior product that does
the same thing (with a product announcement on TC giving our f'ing name
alongside it!) would make me a wealthier man. Money can't buy this kind of ad.

~~~
nxc18
It’s bundled with office, so for enterprise customers (where the $$$ is),
Lists is free whereas AirTable is not. Even with any pricing adjustments, I
find it very unlikely office customers would save going with AirTable. Maybe
they have a market in GSuite customers?

Just like with Teams and Slack, the office product just has to be good enough,
and it will succeed. Microsoft doesn’t need to make money off it, just protect
their office subscriptions. Slack and AirTable need to make money.

~~~
flanbiscuit
Yeah I know someone who is working on rolling out AirTable to many departments
in their company over the last few months. This big enterprise corp uses MS
Office 365 already (like many big corps). And with so many companies looking
to cut corners, with a free product available incorporated into a suite of
apps they already pay for why continue to pay for AirTable?

This might make AirTable loose a pretty large customer even if the actual end
users in the company prefers AirTable.

~~~
rhizome
How much is AirTable support? How much is Lists/365's?

~~~
tosers4
But most bigcorps already pay for 365 support. And if they were using airtable
or considering, Lists starts to look better. This is an addiction to a current
MS product.

------
red_admiral
There are a few UI problems on this page, which are quite in line with my
Office 365 experience at my workplace.

Near the top of the page there's those four screenshots in a grid and you get
the "image zoom (+)" cursor when you hover on it. Clicking it brings up ... a
_smaller_ version of the image ???

About halfway down, a pop-up box gets in the way. I dismiss it, and get sent
back to the top of the page.

I'm afraid MS is building an ecosystem where this kind of thing is seen as
acceptable - anyone who's used sharepoint a lot knows what I mean. A pet peeve
of mine there is my "groups" appear in a bar on the left, but a second or two
after the page loads, my "favourites" appear there too pushing the original
groups down. The number of times I've clicked on the wrong one because it
changed under my moues cursor ... and I'm not even going to start on the
broken scrolling on a long sharepoint page where it dynamically loads the
content bit by bit.

Much as I don't want to be one more Microsoft-hater (I really liked the last
non-cloud version of office), their current strategy seems to be take
something popular and launch a business version with worse UX. Compare for
example: Trello and MS planner.

~~~
eitland
> A pet peeve of mine there is my "groups" appear in a bar on the left, but a
> second or two after the page loads, my "favourites" appear there too pushing
> the original groups down. The number of times I've clicked on the wrong one
> because it changed under my moues cursor ...

I've had colleagues report (and seen it happen) similar behavior in Google
search results.

Less seriously I'd expect this to be just lack of care in SharePoints case
(anyone actually is ready to click the link as it shows up, haha...) and the
result of a random mutation that created significantly higher ad click rate
short term and was therefore selected in Googles case ;-)

------
abtinf
I'm sometimes tempted to use and recommend Airtable. There is a lot to like.

But their "records-per-base" limit is a complete non-starter. The highest tier
of service (before Enterprise) has 50k record cap, which disqualifies it for
many reasonable use cases.

Apologists for Airtable hand-wave away this concern. They say Airtable has
integrations with other systems and databases; that Airtable is meant for
current data only; that its not meant to store complete histories; that larger
databases would be too resource-consuming.

None of it is persuasive. The limit seems arbitrary and seems obviously
intended to drive businesses into the Enterprise pricing.

I've even tried to contact them about it in the past, to get a larger limit. I
was starting work on a non-fiction book and thought it would make a great
writing support tool for gathering facts and evidence. But I never heard back.

~~~
bram2w
In a few months you might be interested in Baserow. It's an open source
alternative to Airtable that we're developing. Right now we have a very early
test version at [https://baserow.io](https://baserow.io) that everyone can
try, but it's still limited. This month we're adding some essential features
and next months will be in light of the open source release. After that you
can self host it without any limits.

~~~
sjnair96
Hey, looks like your auth / permissions are messed up. Looks like the app in
general isn't functional at all?

I'm seeing DBs/groups from what I believe are other accounts.

~~~
bram2w
Wow, I'm having the same issue right now. It seems to be related to having
multiple replicas in the Kubernetes cluster. I've scaled it down to a single
replica and that seems to fix it for now. As you can see this is clearly an
early alpha version. Thanks for notifying me about this issue and my apologies
for the inconvenience.

------
kaugesaar
It's just something with lots of Microsoft's latest software that annoys me.
They all feel behind, laggy and lacking features in comparison to their
competitor.

Slack > Teams

Trello > Planner

PowerBi > Tableau, Looker, Mode

And by the quick looks of it:

Airtable > Lists

At the same time I'm looking at that $136 billion cash pile. Oh well, at least
they acquired Github...

~~~
nojito
Teams is leagues better than Slack simply because of how well it integrates
with all of the other ms apps.

PowerBI is also on another level when compared to other BI tools due to its
data modeling capabilities.

~~~
cannam
Are Teams and Slack competitors at all? I thought one was targeted document
sharing, calendaring, and video meetings, and the other was general group chat
and asynchronous communication?

I haven't used either to an enormous extent - I've used both, but only to the
extent that I've had to in recent weeks - anyone care to educate me?

~~~
evanmoran
Sure, Teams is Slack plus Zoom with Office 365 integration. It turns out that
chat follows an organization’s team structures really well, so adding video
conferencing and document sharing to channels are a really natural fit to help
people work together.

------
blakesterz
The announcement has some other details:

[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/an...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/microsoft-365-blog/announcing-
microsoft-lists-your-smart-information-tracking-app/ba-p/1372233)

~~~
ksec
Can we change the link into the one above? The Techcrunch article is awful.
And the Microsoft site actually offers more details.

------
andrewstuart
AirTable is incredibly reminiscent of Lotus Notes.

I say that in a good way.

Lotus Notes was the first no-code system for developing
networked/people/workgroup oriented systems.

Notes lost its way, but Airtable has extracted the essential essence of the
Notes client and done an amazing job of making it work.

Airtable is worth checking out in detail because it's implemented extremely
well with great attention to detail and beautiful solutions to thorny UI
problems.

~~~
andrewstuart
I wonder if the developers/designers are aware of the common ancestry with
Lotus Notes.

I suspect not because it looks like the founders are too young to have even
used Notes - my guess is this is a clean reinvention.

~~~
howsta
Founder of Airtable here--we did look at Lotus Notes as an interesting
historical precedent, though of course we've also invented from scratch in
many cases, and being web-based and collaborative by default is a huge wedge
for us in terms of adoption virality. I admit I'm too young to have used Lotus
Notes but we did buy an old Lotus Notes guidebook, as well as looked up old
Infoworld and other magazine articles (Google Books indexes those magazines!)
about Notes, dBase, and other products in the genre : ).

~~~
andrewstuart
Cool to see the founder here.

People loved or hated Notes.

It was way, way ahead of its time. It was really the very first system that
integrated the concept or networking, users, groups, a replicated database,
nosql unstructured data, form building and in built security with a
sophisticated GUI.

~~~
prepend
I hated it because it was hard to get data out of it and no way as a user to
automate tasks.

I think it was great if you had departmental developers building stuff, but I
hated not being able to make my own forms. And I hated having to open up Notes
in 2010 to click a procurement button or a timesheet button. If it was web-
based (or had an api) I could have just scripted requests to do the same
thing.

------
intopieces
I wish that companies would not release information about their apps until
they are ready. Perhaps Microsoft is attempting to head off current Office365
subscribers from putting their workflows in AirTable by telling them that a
similar product is on their horizon, but it I just don't know what to do with
dates like "Coming this summer" and "later this year." Either I have the need
now, in which case I'm probably using AirTable, or I'm going to sort of forget
about this software until someone else on my team gets everyone together and
asks them to migrate to it.

~~~
6gvONxR4sf7o
It seems extra strange for a giant company with really broad PR reach to
announce they'll be providing a solution for a need you didn't know you had,
but not yet, and in the meantime everyone will tell you that over here's a
separate company who will already do it for you. Given the lack of MS product,
it seems like this announcement would only help airtable.

~~~
john_minsk
If you start writing this software now, you would probably release 3rd
competitor to this duo faster then some corporation decides to buy airtable if
they heard about it now. Quick is very relative term

------
polskibus
I'm really disappointed at Build conference this year. Very little about
programming, C# and .NET. I'm worried that it is a dying platform. I'm not
interested in the Azure side of things, I'd like to see more investment and
genuine innovation in the foundations like languages, runtimes, libraries.

~~~
1123581321
C# is roughly on an 18-month release cycle for major versions. I’d be
surprised if your org has finished getting up to speed on 8 yet. The next .net
release should be next year. .net core is in the middle of a release right
now. I think the timing of Build is just bad. But you’re also right that they
are not as attention-grabbing as the consumer-oriented and power-user-oriented
releases or as strategically critical as Azure.

------
giancarlostoro
So I'm not trying to sound negative, but it seems like Airtable falls under
what I call the JIRA / Excel space of software. You let the end-user do
unlimited things and it sold itself, I guess in a sense you could throw
MongoDB in there too. It may not be a perfect solution to someone who does
develop software, but for someone who just saved several salaries for hiring a
developer it is definitely a gold mine.

Funnily enough, this looks like it's capable of replacing JIRA and Airtables
in one swoop. If you're already hooked into Teams, it's an easy integration.
Slack needs to play catch up before Teams steals all their candy.

~~~
viraptor
> Slack needs to play catch up before Teams steals all their candy.

It may steal a lot, but there's a large number of companies which neither run
office/exchange nor are they interested to start doing it. Slack will rule
there.

~~~
giancarlostoro
I completely agree, and that is okay. I do have to admit though, Teams has a
lot to offer from the amount of time I have been using it. I've also heard of
some public schools using it extensively to manage classrooms and students, at
least here in Central Florida (Sidenote: it surprises me when other places I
would assume have 'advanced' study from home programs do not but we do).

------
prepend
This seems more like SharePoint lists than Airtable. And SharePoint Lists are
an absolute pain to work with using any typical structured data patterns.

I’ve run into many weird List workflows made by non developers to try to save
money on developers and they just end up creating all these manual steps and
wonky forms with horrible UX to do simple things like “add a document in a
specific category.”

I wish they would make “cloud access” as it would be bette than all these half
web, half excel macro spatchcock solutions.

I think the forms+workflow with data in the cloud is done well with airtable
and also pretty close with appian, Salesforce and others.

~~~
sixdimensional
I'm surprised that so many in the comments don't seem to be making the
connection with Sharepoint lists. I need to look deeper at this, but I think
this is more like Sharepoint lists on steroids.

And what are they going to do with PowerApps? It was always missing a really
good data grid.

~~~
Estyn
It is SharePoint lists under the hood. Looks like they also have PowerApps
integration as well as power automate.

------
somethoughts
Somewhat tangential (more Excel related) but had to put these videos by Krazam
somewhere at some point on HN. Enjoy!

MAKRO | Microsoft Excel Stream Highlights 3/19

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xubbVvKbUfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xubbVvKbUfY)

MAKRO | XLOOKUP: META BREAKER? | Microsoft Excel Stream Highlights 10/19

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICp2-EUKQAI&t=148s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICp2-EUKQAI&t=148s)

------
didip
While we are talking about Airtable, anyone used it before?

I am thinking of using it to track daily habit of my family but the UI seemed
too complex.

~~~
purrpit
It is shiny from outside but has many issues that are embarrassing and can
only be discovered once you have used it. (I guess looking at the open list of
issues will also give you a hint).

Their UI and interface isn't that bad but their APIs are VERY BASIC. For
example, there is no way to retrieve metadata about an Airtable base
(sheetnames, columns etc). Or, there is no way to tell whether a link between
sheets is a singular link or list of links. No way to connect different bases
together.

Many of feature requests that were opened 3-4 years back still have no closure
despite popular demand.

In my opinion Airtable is alright for basic usage (like yours). But nothing
advance.

I know all this because I created an open-source library to dynamically create
postgres database from multiple Airtable bases. (In case anyone is interested)

~~~
swah
The API documentation is amazing though; at least the aspect I tried. You
select your table (base) and the documentation shows examples ready to be
pasted in your app - don't need to change anything but the data your want to
insert.

------
treebornfrog
$Msft cooking up that copy pasta once again.

------
roboyoshi
Oh this will be so useful for comparison lists, inventory for small companies
and much more. AirTable is a really cool product and I hope Lists is using the
power of excel with proper image support.

------
antman
Seatable is nice open source alternative that allows personal and business
use.

[https://seatable.io/](https://seatable.io/)

------
viraptor
I wonder if Airtable will be tempted to / research suing MS. This is not just
"same market, similar functionality" like Teams/Slack, or even Excel/Sheets.
This is a literal copy, together with the visual style, layout, feel of the
icons. Without the sidebar, I could not tell this is not Airtable in most
screenshots.

------
tonydiv
Logical for MS to copy here. Airtable is such a powerful simple solution, I
had people who had never worked with computers using it daily.

I've now built 2 companies on Airtable - thank you for building wonderful
software! Right there next to Figma for me.

------
m0zg
In the meanwhile, Microsoft ToDo app is broken: when you sort alphabetically,
inexplicably, completed items are not sorted alphabetically, which makes the
app useless for grocery shopping. If someone from MSFT is listening, do please
fix.

------
pupdogg
Looking at this sales site for Lists, the biggest thing that stands out for me
is the JPG compression they're using for the app screenshots...in 2020, it's
anything but acceptable!

------
russellbeattie
30+ years and counting, Microsoft (and others) are still trying to capture the
functionality of Lotus Notes. Sort of admirable in a way, but also very sad
for the rest of us.

~~~
duaoebg
Think about how sad it must be for Ray Ozzie. He really tried.

------
hermitcrab
From the screenshots, this looks like a shameless rip-off of Airtable. In the
same way that Bing Adcenter is a shameless rip-off of Google Ads. I understand
why MS do it, but anyone who works on either of these products should feel a
bit dirty.

BTW Airtable is a great product. I used it to create a database system for a
local charity and it has been transformative for them.

------
shironineja
Lists seems a lot like an existing product from Microsoft called PowerApps

[https://powerapps.microsoft.com/en-us/](https://powerapps.microsoft.com/en-
us/)

That is a lot like Airtable too and has been out for a number of years.

------
patwalls
(for users in the G Suite ecosystem)

I've built an Airtable-like product that lives inside your inbox and is
directly linked to your email conversations.

[https://trypigeon.co](https://trypigeon.co)

------
baxtr
I’d call this product WunderLists

~~~
intopieces
Isn't Microsoft's implementation of Wunderlists the To Do app
([https://todo.microsoft.com/tasks/](https://todo.microsoft.com/tasks/))? This
seems similar, but the article points out it's a distinct product. Do you know
if any of the Wunderlist developers worked on this app?

~~~
throwaway123x2
This is probably the best TODO app that I've used. Nice, simple workflow.

------
zengid
Can anyone comment on whether Lists, (and especially Teams) are Electron
based, or React Native perhaps since Microsoft has a lot of support for that?
There is that "webplatformy" look and feel, but I'm not sure?

~~~
fastball
I don't know, but given MSFTs work with Typescript and React Native, I'm
betting Teams and now Lists are probably Typescript React Native apps.

------
andygcook
Sharepoint does billions in revenue per year for Microsoft. Besides competing
directly with Airtable, Lists combined with Sharepoint will also likely help
to head off Notion, which has docs, sheets, and boards bundled together.

~~~
paxys
Wouldn't be Microsoft without releasing 7 versions of the same thing.

~~~
vulcan01
Well, not as bad as Google with their multiple chat applications...

------
DevKoala
So Microsoft just copies any successful small product that shows up? Trying to
prevent another competitor the size of Slack/Zoom?

To the people at large companies working on replicating small company
products. How do you motivate yourself?

~~~
Ididntdothis
That’s the problem with these large companies. They can take out any small
competitor easily just by outspending and using their big name.

And often they kill a small competitor this way and then let the product die
slowly so the end it’s a negative.

~~~
qppo
can you give recent examples?

~~~
Ididntdothis
One that comes to mind is google reader. There were quite a few decent RSS
readers out there but then Google Reader came in and took over. Then google
dropped it and RSS almost died.

~~~
thingification
Summary of the history on that here:

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/embrace-extend-extinguish-
how-...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/embrace-extend-extinguish-how-google-
crushed-and-abandoned-the-rss-industry/)

They use the "Embrace, Extend, and Extinguish" line that apparently came out
of internal MS emails, but as they say, not quite the same in the Google
Reader case: no intent to extinguish presumably -- but the same effect.

~~~
Ididntdothis
“no intent to extinguish presumably -- but the same effect.“

Agree. No intent but the same result.

------
CodeSheikh
This looks like a product push to make the most out of WAH during COVID-19
crisis. On similar note, I must say that Zoom ate Skype's lunch within weeks
and MS marketing team has royally screwed that one up.

~~~
arez
wait they have MS teams which has way more users

------
nslindtner
I'm surprised about how many of Microsofts announcements isn't working
products. Seems pretty big this build.

The purpose of this announcement seems only to stop enterprise people from
starting to use AirTable.

------
macspoofing
I don't know why, but I'm getting Web 2.0 vibes from this product.

------
vittore
so finally sharepoint for humans

~~~
stronglikedan
> Microsoft Lists is designed to be the next evolution of SharePoint Lists [0]

Exactomundo!

[0] [https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/19/21263400/microsoft-
lists-...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/19/21263400/microsoft-lists-app-
sharepoint-teams-outlook-integration-web-app-build)

------
drcongo
Human friendly link: [https://outline.com/muxSJF](https://outline.com/muxSJF)

~~~
dawnerd
Might be better than TC, but outline still steals the back button.

------
serverQuestion
Is this comparable to SeaTable? [0]

[0] [https://seatable.io/](https://seatable.io/)

------
mrfusion
Is it bad I’ve missed out on winning medium sized projects by teaching clients
how to use air table and do it themselves?

------
legulere
So this is a modern visual fox pro?

------
alphachloride
I was hoping they would have integration with the Sticky Notes application in
Windows 10.

------
swah
How can Airtable survive this? I wish MS had bought them instead...

------
kiwiguy
to be honest, I cannot believe it has taken this long for the likes of either
Google, Microsoft etc to build a product like this. FANG is like the old dog
that's chasing the puppy.

------
ComodoHacker
Is this the reason Notion has adjusted its pricing?

~~~
nhumrich
Notion actually announced new pricing hours before Microsoft announced this.

------
olav
So, what are the opensource alternatives?

------
chickenpotpie
DAE read articles like this and think “why are we wasting so much time
building nearly identical systems in software?” When an article says “it’s
like this, but” so many times I can’t help but think “why didn’t they just
make that service more powerful or more configurable? Why does it have to be
something completely new and specific instead of a versatile platform?”

~~~
positr0n
If you build a versatile platform that can do everything you end up with Jira.

Which many people love because it can do anything and many people hate for the
same reason.

~~~
chickenpotpie
I understand not building software that can do almost anything, using it would
just be programming. But why not build applications that can be extended?
Instead of a whole separate product it’s something that’s installed on top of
it. I can flip a switch and todo becomes lists. I feel like we engineers spend
to much time building fine tuned integrations instead of extensible platforms.

------
gdsdfe
so it's a shiny todo app ?!?

------
kalev
Offtopic: techcrunch’ ux is weird, clicking x-button in the right top sends me
to the homepage. I didn’t even open a modal, lol

~~~
Reedx
Worse, if you try to copy the headline (like say, for HN) it closes. It's been
that way for months.

~~~
rodiger
Did they try to add a hotkey to C or something? Can't imagine what's going on
there.

~~~
Reedx
It's happening onMouseUp. Trying to copy the headline triggers that (after
selecting the text), or simply clicking on it.

It seems the div has the same functionality as the X button. I assumed it was
a mistake, but it's been so long now I wonder if it's intentional.

------
merrvk
Why

~~~
downvoteme1
To eat Airtable’s lunch

~~~
runawaybottle
I thought it was cooler to just buy startups instead of competing with them?

I can’t tell what’s cool anymore.

~~~
pxtail
They already have Access so no need to buy another copy, they just need to add
more modern, streamlined UI and a bit of Excel functionality.

~~~
runawaybottle
Why not just eliminate Airtable as a competitor and move those efforts to
whatever this Fluid thing is?

~~~
tehwebguy
There are like 10 airtable clones waiting to take their spot

